# Horse Slaughter article



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

The second I read 'PETA' I had a bad feeling about this whole thread :lol:
I just... there is a reason religious practices and teachings are no longer a part of a child's curriculum. The population is so diverse that you cannot teach one restrictive point of view to incredibly impressionable children. It just doesn't go over well. The same thing goes for extreme 'lessons' like this.
The world isn't going to miraculously turn into a population of vegans. And it shouldn't. People should be allowed to feed their children what they want, raise them how they want, and schools have NO RIGHT teaching kids that it's 'wrong to eat the cute little fishies'. 

When I was in elementary school I can still remember the animated video we got to watch about the way KFC treats their chickens... I haven't eaten KFC since, because I was INCREDIBLY impressionable and it just conditioned me not to. I don't doubt for a second that if it had been 'all chicken' or 'all cows' that I'd feel icky about eating any chicken or any cows. Because that's how kids are.
I wont touch fish because my dad taught me it was disgusting, now I like the TASTE of fish, but psychologically I want to vomit every time I eat it. Because obviously it's "gross and dirty and will give me worms" (thanks dad).

It just makes me angry that an organization like PETA has found their way into the classrooms of people who DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER, and I'm honestly surprised they're not showing slaughter videos to 3rd graders, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you for posting this!

Actually, I think the HSUS is much more dangerous to all of us than PETA or SHARK. Everyone knows PETA is a vegan organizations and is usually considered more 'radical' than HSUS. They are not. HSUA has them beat.

HSUS is far more dangerous. They defraud good people (who are not radical at all) with photos of sad-eyed little puppies and infer that they support animal care and humane treatment of pets and other animals. Actually, they spend less than 5% of their annual donations on any kind of animal programs including funding of REAL shelters and humane organizations. Most of their money (over $100 million a year) is spent on lobbying, huge wages and pensions and more fund raising. 

Everyone should read what HumaneWatch has to say about them. Here is a link to just one of their reports. New Report: HSUS Deception on a National Scale | HumaneWatch
Or, you can 'google' HSUS Fraud and you will find dozens of sites that have condemned their false advertising and their real agenda. Many states have investigated their advertising and 'charity' issues and tried to stop them in their states.

Their REAL AGENDA is to stop all breeding, ownership and use of any animals for food, pets, recreational purposes, medical research, all hunting and fishing and sport use and testing of medications and products on any animal and the eating or use of any animal derived product (like milk, wool or leather). Wayne Pacelle (HSUS President) has been quoted as saying he thinks 'they' (Animal Rights groups) can put an end to all animal breeding, ownership and use within one generation.

These Animal Rights nuts are the most dangerous thing facing all animal lovers and owners today. 

PLEASE, PLEASE be aware of their real agenda. Please learn to distinguish between Animal Rights groups and Animal Welfare Organizations. We are all 100% for Animal Welfare!
Cherie


----------

